# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Μετατροπη αναλογικου σηματος σε ψηφιακο

## NUKE

Λοιπον,εχω ενα  μικροφωνακι με ενα τρανζιστορ ωε προενισχυτη οποτε εχω αναλογικο σημα στην εξοδο.
Θελω να το κανω ψηφιακο(cmos ή ttl).
Πως θα γινει αυτο?

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## eebabs2000

Θα χρειαστείς έναν A/D converter. Το θέμα είναι πόσα bit θέλεις να έχεις και με τι δειγματοληψία. Εγώ σε μια κατασκευή είχα χρησιμοποιήσει τον ADC0804 (8 bit) αν και δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. Για αρχή θα πρότεινα να το φτιάξεις να δεις τι παίζει και μετά ψάχνεις για κάτι καλύτερο αν δε σε ικανοποιεί η ποιότητα...

Eδώ είναι το datasheet και το κύκλωμα βρίσκεται στη σελίδα 6-16 (το τελευταίο)
http://pubpages.unh.edu/~aperkins/pd...es/ADC0804.pdf

----------


## electronic

Φίλε NUKE τί εννοείς ψηφιακό ttl ή cmos.

Αυτές οι δυο που αναφέρεις είναι τεχνολογίες υλικών και αντίστοιχα στάθμης σήματος 5Volt ή από 5-15volt.

Σε παρακαλώ πολύ διευκρίνησε τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις με το αναλογικό σήμα που βγάζει το μικρόφωνο σου.??  :Question:   :Question:  

Μια λύση είναι αυτό που ανφέρει  θεωρώ ο Μπάμπης(παραπάνω)


Γιώργος.

----------


## eebabs2000

Προφανώς εννοεί τις στάθμες των σημάτων. Το ADC0804 που προτείνω είναι 0-5V και θέλει 5V τροφοδοσία σταθεροποιημένη...

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον εχετε δικιο και εξηγω αμεσως.Ακομα ευχαριστω για το γρηγορο ενδιαφερων και τελος να αναφερω οτι δεν γνωριζω και πολλα για ψηφιακα.

Λοιπον εφτιαξα μια τετρακαναλη τηλεκατευθυνση χρησιμοποιοντας ενα μοντουλακι για πομπο και δεκτη.Και θελω να χρησιμοποιησω το μοντουλακι για να φτιαξω ενα ασυρματο μικροφωνο.Το μοντουλακι ειναι το rt4433 και rr4433(πομπος και δεκτης).
Εδω ειναι το datasheet του πομπου:http://www.spelektroniikka.fi/kuvat/amtx2.pdf

Αν δειτε το datasheet λεει οτι θελει εισοδο ttl ή cmos. Οποτε θελω να μετατρεψω ενα σημα μικροφωνου ετσι ωστε να το δεχεται το μοντουλακι.

Ελπιζω να καταλαβαται τι θελω...Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν γινεται...

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον, ξαναανοιγω το θεμα....

Βρηκα καποια αλλα μοντουλακια οπως αυτο πχ: http://www.futurlec.com/RFM02.shtml τα οποια ειναι πολυ πιο γρηγορα....

Και η ερωτηση ειναι απλη,θελω να μετατρεψω ενα αναλογικο σημα απο ενα μικροφωνο σε FSK ωστε να μπορω να το στειλω μεσα απο αυτο....

Πως το κανω?Με μικροεπεξεργαστη?

Οποια βοηθεια μου δωσετε θα ειναι καλη ετσι ωστε να μπορω να ψαχτω....

----------


## pit21

δεν ξερω οποτε ρωταω!Τι ειναι τo FSK?  :Rolling Eyes:  
εχω την εντυπωση παντως κ αναλογικο σημα να βαλεις στα modulaκια θα σου δουλεψουν!δε νομιζω πως ειναι ψηφιακα!

----------


## DT200

φίλε NUKE ο σκοπός σου ποιος είναι ?
μήπως θέλεις να δίνεις εντολές σε κάτι με την φωνή σου ?

----------


## kopla

> δεν ξερω οποτε ρωταω!*Τι ειναι τo FSK?*  
> εχω την εντυπωση παντως κ αναλογικο σημα να βαλεις στα modulaκια θα σου δουλεψουν!δε νομιζω πως ειναι ψηφιακα!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frequency-shift_keying

----------


## NUKE

Οχι,απλα θελω να μεταφερω φωνη.Ακουστικο σημα...Πολυ απλο....

Λετε να δουλευει και με εισοδο κατευθειαν αναλογικη?

----------


## ta03

Λογικα ναι και θα εχεις FM διαμορφωση ετσι.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά μπορούμε να μετατρέχουμε το αναλογικό μή περιοδικό σήμα της φωνής σε ψηφιακούς 
παλμούς και να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε ώς φωνητική εντολή σε ρομποτικά οχήματα? (ωστε να το αναγνωρίζει καλύτερα)

Πώς μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο???  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα σχέδιο αναλογικού σήματος σε ψηφιακό με χρήση τελεστικών ενισχυτών???
Ψάχνω στο google 2 μέρες αλλα δεν βρήκα τίποτα...  :Crying:

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα???  :Help:   :Help:   :Help:

----------

